# Ironman length triathlon in the South



## HorTs (3 Sep 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions for an ironman length triathlon in the South of England?


----------



## screenman (3 Sep 2013)

Henley, this Sunday I am coming down to cheer my son on.


----------



## HorTs (4 Sep 2013)

Many thanks, will bookmark that event.

Any other options - hoping to find one mid year?


----------



## screenman (10 Sep 2013)

I think you will be lucky to get an entry now for one next year, they fill up really quickly.


----------



## fimm (10 Sep 2013)

Enduroman (New Forest) http://www.enduroman.com/ (you want the 'single' here: http://www.enduroman.com/#/enduroman-uk/4578108783 )

Forestman (also New Forest area) http://www.racenewforest.co.uk/the-forestman-22nd-june-2014/

Midnightman (Dartford, apparently) http://www.bridgetriathlon.co.uk/midnightman/

I think you should be able to get an entry for any of those, they're not like the branded events which fill up quickly.


----------



## fimm (23 Sep 2013)

and if you want a full list of all iron distance events in the UK, "T_C" on the TriTalk forum has done the job: http://www.tritalk.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=93464&highlight=

"The Big Woody" might be another suggestion for the OP?


----------

